# Gym, Weight Loss and Whatever



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I probably should of posted this thread a while ago but I suppose I can still use at as a sort of blog keeping track thing.

I started going to the gym around July and weighed 104kg. My first goal was to get under a 100kg pretty ashamed of being over that. Now I want to get to around 90kg. Last Thursday was the first time I got under that and on Friday I weighed 98.6kg. Going to gym tomorrow so I will see what I weigh then.

I've only been doing about 45 minutes of cardio while at the gym. The whole weight section scares me a bit. I did the weights once and they were only light ones and my arms hurt for days afterwards. Don't know if I should bother with weights when my main point of exercising is to lose some weight and get in better shape.

I haven't been dieting or eating healthy. I can't really be bothered with that and I know it will slow any progress I want to make. All I have done is cut back on the amount of food I eat and stop eating fast food. Haven't eaten kfc for a couple of months when I used to eat it at least once a week. Still eat pretty unhealthy though


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

98.4 kg today. Did 15 minutes on treadmill, then 10 on the cross trainer and finished with 20 on the bike. Have no problem with the cross trainer and bike and I'm able to up the levels and go harder on them but I feel like I'm dying on the treadmill I can't run for ****


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So if you wont do what is required what do you expect from this thread?

Of course your arms will hurt for days when you arent used. I was used to working at home with weights and when i went to the gym for once with my brother, my arms hurt for 1 week i couldn't even move my left arm properly for almost 4 days.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> So if you wont do what is required what do you expect from this thread?


I expect nothing from the thread. I'm just going to use it as a place to post to keep track of my losing weight and exercise. Anyone else is able to post any sort of advice, encouragement or whatever it doesn't really matter. Motivation to actually get in shape for me is pretty low since I don't really have much of a will to live so the thoughts of what is the point of even bothering with it run through my head.

Thanks for the negative post some of us have different goals mine are to lose some weight and get in better shape. So far I have lost some weight and I'm probably fitter then I have been in years so you might as well just ignore this thread if someone who is making at least some effort to better themselves annoys you


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Down to 97.8kg now. Somehow lost more weight this week despite going out drinking twice and having some Maccas then I did the week before not doing any of that. Going to scrap my car next week so I hope to lose more weight then since I'm going to get one of these to get to work


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

missingno said:


> Don't know if I should bother with weights when my main point of exercising is to lose some weight and get in better shape.


You should bother with wights cause over the decades scientists came to the conclusion that losing weight is done optimal when combining anaerobic exercise (weight lifting) and aerobic ex (cardio).

You will lose weight based on cardio and diet alone, but slower.

Yo can take examples of weight training programs from bodybuilding forums, where members keep journals of how they train, so you don't have to create your own program from scratch, witch is difficult for a beginner.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

if you weight llift while doing cardio then you will be losing weight at a slightly slower rate because of the muscle gains, then once you loose enough, you will be able to see the gains but its up to you


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> You should bother with wights cause over the decades scientists came to the conclusion that losing weight is done optimal when combining anaerobic exercise (weight lifting) and aerobic ex (cardio).
> 
> You will lose weight based on cardio and diet alone, but slower.
> 
> Yo can take examples of weight training programs from bodybuilding forums, where members keep journals of how they train, so you don't have to create your own program from scratch, witch is difficult for a beginner.


I know that lifting weights would be better for me it's more of an anxiety thing. I go to gym by myself and just seeing groups of people all together who have a clue what they're doing and me having no idea and I just want to get away from them.

I sometimes walk around that section and the machines but have no real idea what to do so I normally just leave. Plus my back is pretty bad I don't really want to make it worse. I might just do some bicep curls or something that doesn't seem to complicated for me. I actually did 2 sets on a machine today until I wanted to get out of there and did cardio. On this machine with a seat


----------



## ravensight (Oct 13, 2012)

Doing workouts releases dopamine which should suppress appetite, I've recently sourced very good Duromine and Clenbuterol and wow! Duromine is the best appetite suppressant I have ever used I went from eating 3.5kcal diet to 1.5kcal and down from 85kg--->65kg in 6months! now I'm up to 83kg but leaner and stronger than ever


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh I somehow have gained weight and I don't really get it. Is it just water weight or something. I pretty much weigh myself at the same time. When I go to the gym I wake up have breakfast, go lie down for 30 minutes then walk to the gym and weigh myself before exercising

So before my workout on Thursday I weighed 97.8kg. So workout don't do anything on Friday except for a 30 minute walk. I go to the gym on Saturday and I'm 99kg. Work on Sunday and decided to go to the gym on Monday I normally only go 2 times a week so I made some more effort and went 3 times this week. Still weigh 99kg

I didn't actually eat any worse then normal. It's just annoying that I gained over 1kg in 2 days despite the fact I did over 1 hour of walking and a gym workout in that time and still stayed the same despite more exercise. Yes I know it's result orientated thinking I just can't ignore it because I struggle to find any motivation to exercise and weight gain doesn't help it


----------



## Raidenx (Oct 16, 2012)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the weight loss so far. 
I joined the gym myself about a month ago but I'm having trouble going regularly. 
Just wondering, have you asked any of the trainers there to make a program for you? I'm reluctant to do that myself. I've just been sticking to cardio. 
For the treadmill - I suck at running. But I'm doing this program I saw on runners world. 
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-520--2201-3-2X3X6-4,00.html


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Raidenx said:


> Congrats on the weight loss so far.
> I joined the gym myself about a month ago but I'm having trouble going regularly.
> Just wondering, have you asked any of the trainers there to make a program for you? I'm reluctant to do that myself. I've just been sticking to cardio.
> For the treadmill - I suck at running. But I'm doing this program I saw on runners world.
> http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-520--2201-3-2X3X6-4,00.html


Cheers. Motivation going to the gym is hard for me. I just go on days I don't have work it's not like I have anything else better to do anyway. I think signing up to the gym you get 1 hour free training or something. I haven't taken them up on it. I don't really know why something about not wanting to bother them.

Mainly been doing cardio myself as well. I'm finding treadmill harder then the other machines because I also suck at running. Have no problem walking though.

The program seems to be for outside running. I tried that but could only do that in empty parks so no one would see. I do 15 minutes on the treadmill and could probably do 20 to 30 minutes but I would be near death and not be able to do anything else at the gym. Also wouldn't be able to run for 20 minutes straight on the streets I think the treadmill makes it easier to run.

Best of luck in your gym going


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats on your weight loss. The most that I weighed was about 115kg. I started lifting weights and did some cardio and after a little over a year later I weigh about 86kg. I would like to get down to about 80kg.


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

Ive tried gaining muscle at the gym and apparantly to do that you have to eat more (more protein and stuff) and then exercise? To me that sounds a bit weird, I usually do cardio and no weights, ive decided to move onto dumbells and benchpressing


----------



## Abraham (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Missingno,
Congratulations on losing weight and keep consistent with your workout to meet your goals. There are trainers and other staffs available in gym whom you can ask questions regarding your workout and get nutritional guidance and advanced quality equipment in gym helps you to workout on all body parts.
.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

ravens said:


> Congrats on your weight loss. The most that I weighed was about 115kg. I started lifting weights and did some cardio and after a little over a year later I weigh about 86kg. I would like to get down to about 80kg.


Damm thats pretty impressive. Hope you can get down to 80kg. How many days were you going to the gym and did you have a strict diet to that? I remember when I used to weigh 80 those were the days shame they were 5 years ago.

Oh and 97.5kg today might go to the beach instead of the gym tomorrow


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

missingno said:


> Damm thats pretty impressive. Hope you can get down to 80kg. How many days were you going to the gym and did you have a strict diet to that? I remember when I used to weigh 80 those were the days shame they were 5 years ago.
> 
> Oh and 97.5kg today might go to the beach instead of the gym tomorrow


I have a home gym and I would use it almost every day until recently. I haven't used it in a couple of weeks. I need to get back to using it. I don't have a really strict diet.

It was easy at the beginning to lose the weight but it's really tough right now. I lost about 20kg in about 6 months. In the last 10 months I've lost about 6kg.

The last time that I weighed around 80kg was when I was in high school which was over 24 years ago.


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

I just starting workout with the help of a trainer. My weight was 82 kgs before one week and today its around 81 kgs. Really Good News for me!!


----------



## Abraham (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi missingno,
Thanks and I workout 6 days a week and yes I follow strict but healthy and balanced diet plan. 
castle hills personal trainer


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Down to 96.2kg today. Probably get me some kfc when I get down to 95. Got rid of the car, I have to walk to work now so 20 minutes each way 4 times a week extra exercise.


----------



## WeOwnTheSky (Sep 28, 2012)

I wouldn't weigh in every day. Your weight fluctuates from day to day so I find once a week much more encouraging.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

WeOwnTheSky said:


> I wouldn't weigh in every day. Your weight fluctuates from day to day so I find once a week much more encouraging.


I don't have scales at home so I only weigh myself when I go to the gym which is only 2 times a week. Want to get that to 3 days but I'm pretty lazy on days I work


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Down to 95kg yesterday. Will be getting some kfc some time next week as a reward. Oh and fck it here is a pic of me don't click unless you want to look at a fatty



http://imgur.com/kppyu


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

missingno said:


> I know that lifting weights would be better for me it's more of an anxiety thing. I go to gym by myself and just seeing groups of people all together who have a clue what they're doing and me having no idea and I just want to get away from them.
> 
> I sometimes walk around that section and the machines but have no real idea what to do so I normally just leave. Plus my back is pretty bad I don't really want to make it worse. I might just do some bicep curls or something that doesn't seem to complicated for me. I actually did 2 sets on a machine today until I wanted to get out of there and did cardio. On this machine with a seat


i do body weight training rather than weights... i found them to be more beneficial scince they force u to use ur stablizing muscles... that and they will give u the leaner look as opposed to the buff look


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Well done on your progress, keep going!

I used to be really over weight, then I lost a lot and have now put some back on and have avoided the gym but I will be going back (have to force myself). I just need to get into the habit of it as I used to actually enjoy it. 

When I started, about 4 years ago, I started off just doing cardio for about a year, I lost a lot of weight (gradually) and got used to exercise. Then I plucked up the courage to get a new programme done for me, including some weight machines. I was really anxious to use them at first, but I started to really like it. The muscle ache could be really bad at times, but the more you do it, the more you'll get used to it, and it reminds you of the hard work you put in. A few months after that, I started doing some more free weights/body weight exercises as opposed to just machines and that really helped too. 

I find the weights section a bit scary as it's usually full of groups of big muscley men, so I tend to go in the hour before closing and it quite quiet then so I don't have to fight to get on a machine.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Core (Oct 15, 2012)

Eating healthy is really important if you want to lose weight, but its ok to have cheating days every now and then.

If its possible, try paleo diet, meaning eat meat, fish, fresh vegetables, fruits, animal fats and vegetable fats like avocado, coconut oil and olive. Cut processed **** food, juice, candys and so on. Changing lifestyle straight away is hard but do it slowly and steady


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

94.15 so pretty much 10kg loss since I started gym. Fck my watch weighs more then 150g I'm taking it. Probably go to the casino tomorrow and have some kfc at some stage if the weather is good. Got almost 2 weeks off work so I will try and go to the gym every 2nd day


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

The weighing is done first thing in the morning, before you eat and drink water, and after you go to the toilet and empty bladder and intestines. It will be more accurate that way. Also, you can monitor your progress by measuring your waist circumference.

From what I've saw in the pic, you look like me in the beginning of the wight loss program. Good luck, if you do it right, you should expect 6 pack in 3-6 months.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> The weighing is done first thing in the morning, before you eat and drink water, and after you go to the toilet and empty bladder and intestines. It will be more accurate that way. Also, you can monitor your progress by measuring your waist circumference.
> 
> From what I've saw in the pic, you look like me in the beginning of the wight loss program. Good luck, if you do it right, you should expect 6 pack in 3-6 months.


I don't have scales at home. Pretty much the same time I weigh myself I have breakfast then an hour later at the gym. Cheers a 6 pack would be nice I got to somehow get myself doing some situps at home


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

missingno said:


> Cheers a 6 pack would be nice I got to somehow get myself doing some situps at home


situps ? yeah but you can get 6 pack just as easy whiteout training your abs at all, weird, right ? better train your abs with weight too just like any other muscle group


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Mentioned casino was prepared to stay there all night. No need 4 hours turned my $200 into $907. Boom $707 profit I'm so balla then I got the kfc I have been wanting for ages. Since I'm going drinking on Saturday I got to take my fatass to the gym tomorrow so I don't gain too much weight


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

Just Keep Smiling. Its the most important part missed by peoples. do not bother and just live your life like a king size.


----------



## Zeev (May 25, 2011)

If you want to lose weight then all you have to do is eat 500 calories less. That is 0.5kg per week and 2kg per month. If you lift weights you're not going to drop in weight, you are most likely going to gain weight because of the new muscles you gain. Still losing fat but not losing weight, so just remember that.

And it's very hard to gain a sixpack without training you abdominal area. You'll get a flat stomach but your muscles aren't defined so you'll most likely only have a "twopack" since your upper abdominal area will almost always have more of a definition because training the area receives just by day-to-day work.

The above only applies if you haven't had a bulk phase before, where you gained definition.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to the swimming pool instead of the gym yesterday. Been around 10 years since I've been to a swimming pool and years since I've been to the beach. So yep made me realize wow I suck at swimming basically no technique and at a slow pace. **** the pool I will probably go to the beach at least that is more fun.

I don't know if it is the depression but I've been feeling more tired and lacking energy lately. Still eating around the same and sleeping the same amount but I've had to have a little nap the last couple of days. Always had little energy and feel tired but everything has been so meh. Went to the gym today(weigh 94kg) and on the way there all I was thinking about was why am I even bothering. Might just skip going to the gym some days and just go to the casino on my days off instead


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

loveymiller said:


> Just Keep Smiling. Its the most important part missed by peoples. do not bother and just live your life like a king size.


WOT


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems like you're doing well with the exercise/weight loss, don't stop now!


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Bumping this but whatever said in my op that I want to get down to 90kg and today I weighed exactly that so goal achieved I suppose. Still have a decent amount of fat to lose mainly around my stomach. Might have to try and get around 85kg and put on some more muscle. Not sure if it would be any good to go for 80kg since I'm 6'1" and it seems like I would be too skinny

As for exercising I have been getting lazy lately and only going to the gym once a week I just give my dog an hour walk on my other 2 days off. Still feel constantly tired, lacking energy and just feeling weak all the time which sucks. I suppose I'm lucky that the weather has been hot down here for weight loss because I haven't really being doing much


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi missingno 
greath weight loss so far keep up the good work.i lost 20kg last year buy doing cardio and mixing weight training went to a personal trainer 3 weeks ago and he make up programms for me throught the year like to get my bodyfat down by the end of the year


----------

